# Nat'l SeaShore Quickie 2/28



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a late start and didnt get the lines in until 11:30 or so.

Armed with three rods a cup of fresh dead shrimp and a dozen live fleas I hit the beach to see it muddy. Honestly, if I had something better to do I most likely wouldnt have stopped to fish.

Got set up and not long I landed my first fish, a 12" whiting. Then two more quickly followed.

After a short while with out a bite I notice the line on one of my rods is all slack. I start reeling and to my surprise had a 12" pomp. Not too long after that his 13" brother decided to join the party.

Meanwhile I see my other rod about to break in half. I normally use light mono but this was my buddies reel - a shimano baitrunner - loaded with braid and the drag was pretty tight. I forgot to set the baitrunner and the hook pulled. I quickly rebaited and threw it back out. Not 30 seconds later and the greedy fish was still there and bit again, a 33" red.

Next fish was 20" black drum followed by a nice 15" pomp.

I had to pick up my daughter by 2:30 so at 10 till I decide to wrap it up when the baitrunner gets slammed again. This fish had some steam and after about 10 minutes this 35" black hit the beach. 

Interestingly I only caught one on my long surf rod - cast further with it - as I usually catch the most fish on it. Also all fish but one came on the fresh dead shrimp. I guess they could smell the shrimp better then the flea as they couldnt see either.

Overall for 2.5hrs and crappy muddy water the haul was pretty nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice bag! Not bad for crappy muddy water.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

That's a fine day. Thanks for the report.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Good job buddy! I was jealous I had to play mister mom and couldn't get out there with you. That bait runner sounds like a pretty fancy reel, might have to get me one of those........


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome, you left them biting b/c I slid right into that spot and did well also


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Great report and congrats. I need to get my butt to the beach soon. Been some good reports last few days.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

looks awsome, i love to fish on those overcast days like that! Nice mess of fish!!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice catch. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweeet!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Job! Those are some really nice fish.


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome catch! Now I'm kicking myself for not going yesterday too!


----------

